# How do I break the addiction to old school amps/gear?



## WRX/Z28

I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?

Edit*

I have 15 Art Series amps, 8 other ppi's, something like 20-25 zed made US acoustics USX and USA series, 4 ESX Q175.2, 6 Soundstreams (thanks 310w6), 3 Orion NT200's and 425HCCA, 250HCCA, (2) Xtant 2200ix, Hifonics Eros VIII, Titan VIII, Vulcan VIII, Jupiter VII, Pluto VII, A/D/S PQ8. I have a bunch (10) of BNIB Orion 4004's, 600d's and 2002's that have all been for sale on the forum.


----------



## cadaver

same problem here. im having to step back and ask myself if i need what i want.


----------



## nutxo

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?




Find another addiction. Go play wow....


----------



## jp88

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?


Just start buying them and send them to me.


----------



## Inferno333

Sell them and roll around in the money?


----------



## braves6117

I say select the ones you really need and want, and sell the rest to DIYMA members that appreciate them.


----------



## drtool

Easy if you want to cure your addiction,turn to poverty


----------



## King Nothing

buy my old school MTX subs


----------



## ErinH

I'm the same way with old Alpine decks. Freakin love 'em.


----------



## WRX/Z28

King Nothing said:


> buy my old school MTX subs


ENABLER!!!!


----------



## crux131

Hahaha, I have a collection of equipment now, but nothing rivaling the original posters..........DAMN!!!!!!!!

I have been eyeing and buying stuff that I :

A. have no need for.
B. Just get hooked on it because it seems like a good buy.
C. will fit a car I am thinking about getting rid of( and won't leave a system in?????)

Why, why have I been doing this.
I have a collection of about 12 or 13 mostly old school subs, about 11 amps, some brand new for over a year and a half, and have caught myself looking at head units when I have 2 or 3 perfectly good ones sitting on a shelf.


Good luck with your addiction, I think mine is going to lead to a clearance sell soon.


----------



## smgreen20

Old school Clarion HUs and anything PG and LANZAR.


----------



## 8675309

I have the same problem


----------



## crux131

smgreen20 said:


> Old school Clarion HUs and anything PG and LANZAR.



Are you asking , offering, or just listing the Monkey's on your back.


----------



## WRX/Z28

My other addiction is this forum. My gf hates it! hehehehe


----------



## 00poop6x

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?
> 
> Edit*
> 
> I have 15 Art Series amps, 8 other ppi's, something like 20-25 zed made US acoustics USX and USA series, 4 ESX Q175.2, 6 Soundstreams (thanks 310w6), 3 Orion NT200's and 425HCCA, 250HCCA, (2) Xtant 2200ix, Hifonics Eros VIII, Titan VIII, Vulcan VIII, Jupiter VII, Pluto VII, A/D/S PQ8. I have a bunch (10) of BNIB Orion 4004's, 600d's and 2002's that have all been for sale on the forum.



So you're the one with all those Series VIII and VII. 

I still have a white series VIII Europa. Just sold a MINT MINT MINT condition Series VII Boltar to a collector I know for...wait for it... $500. Bought that baby in 1990! Works like a charm! Has original EVERYTHING it came with. 

On the shelf I also have a Series VII Zeus. Got a black VIII Eros and a gold VIII Eros, both mint condition. That's about as far and vast my collection goes, I don't care for anything else than old school ZED HiFonics since I grew up on them.

Gun collection is starting to grow...


----------



## BlackSapphire

smgreen20 said:


> Old school Clarion HUs and anything PG and LANZAR.


Yeah, back when Lanzar kicked butt (IMO). I had an LZ250 running a Cerwin Vega 18" sub (the ones with the stepped surrounds on them - for lack of my thinking of a better term). That combo sounded SO good to my young ears. That's when Lanzar first came out.


----------



## BlackSapphire

crux131 said:


> Good luck with your addiction, *I think mine is going to lead to a clearance sell soon.*


Sweet......


----------



## BlackSapphire

To the OP, that is a TON of gear. I'd love to see pics of some of that stuff if you care to share.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Here's about half of it. If you guys want, i'll take a pic of my US acoustics collection and the Hifonics stuff.


----------



## chad

Don't break it, sell it off and get into home HiFi vintage stuff, it's more fun


----------



## WRX/Z28

I have semi-vintage Yamaha amps and Mirage speakers...


----------



## 310w6

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?
> 
> Edit*
> 
> I have 15 Art Series amps, 8 other ppi's, something like 20-25 zed made US acoustics USX and USA series, 4 ESX Q175.2, 6 Soundstreams (thanks 310w6), 3 Orion NT200's and 425HCCA, 250HCCA, (2) Xtant 2200ix, Hifonics Eros VIII, Titan VIII, Vulcan VIII, Jupiter VII, Pluto VII, A/D/S PQ8. I have a bunch (10) of BNIB Orion 4004's, 600d's and 2002's that have all been for sale on the forum.


What your looking for is the thirteenth step...that is just keep on buying  ...its hard man, I have the same problem, and your welcome, to buy more of my amps.


----------



## BlackSapphire

WRX/Z28 said:


> Here's about half of it. If you guys want, i'll take a pic of my US acoustics collection and the Hifonics stuff.



WHAT A COLLECTION! Man, I'm trying not to drool too much over here.

I would love to have one of those Red Orion HCCAs... oooo.....ahhh...


----------



## WRX/Z28

310w6 said:


> What your looking for is the thirteenth step...that is just keep on buying  ...its hard man, I have the same problem, and your welcome, to buy more of my amps.



Enabler!


----------



## 6APPEAL

Sounds like my addiction to Linear Power.   
John


----------



## Boostedrex

WRX/Z28 said:


> Enabler!


You can add me to that list. I'd like to see a pic of your U.S. Acoustics/HiFonics collection so I can see my old amp.  If you ever do decide to get rid of some of that collection, let me know. The PPI arts and the Zed U.S. Acoustics have a spot just waiting for them at my house. 

Zach


----------



## impala454

nutxo said:


> Find another addiction. Go play wow....


That's like telling someone to stop their pot habit by shooting up heroin!


----------



## MACS

It could be worse. 

I collect, accumulate, hoard, old school and new school......and then there is my classic car addiction.....and several other hobbies I won't get into.

Here's a few items sitting on my test bench that touches on my addiction. Some of these came in this week and I haven't even had time to look at them.


----------



## boombox

here are my tips


step 1. get married

step 2. have kids

step 3. put it all up for sell and kiss everything goodbye

step 4. buy milk and diapers with whatever little money you made.


----------



## snaimpally

chad said:


> Don't break it, sell it off and get into home HiFi vintage stuff, it's more fun



I had a neighbor who would buy vintage audio stuff of ebay, stuff like Dynaco amps, Nak cassette decks, etc. He would restore them if he could as he was an electronics tech, or he would send them out to have them refurbed. His wife finally put her foot down and he got rid of most of it.

Many on this forum seem to be gearaholics and I'm trying to resist not becoming one as well.


----------



## Ziggy

boombox said:


> here are my tips
> step 1. get married
> 
> step 2. have kids
> 
> step 3. put it all up for sell and kiss everything goodbye
> 
> step 4. buy milk and diapers with whatever little money you made.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
            

SO TRUE!... Good thing I have a 9 year old that's going to love audio some day soon.... You can pass them down as "family heirlooms"!


----------



## PSYKO_Inc

Easy way to break the addiction: Box it all up and ship it DIYMA members who will appreciate it


----------



## WRX/Z28

Boostedrex said:


> You can add me to that list. I'd like to see a pic of your U.S. Acoustics/HiFonics collection so I can see my old amp.  If you ever do decide to get rid of some of that collection, let me know. The PPI arts and the Zed U.S. Acoustics have a spot just waiting for them at my house.
> 
> Zach





PSYKO_Inc said:


> Easy way to break the addiction: Box it all up and ship it DIYMA members who will appreciate it



In exchange for money maybe! lol


----------



## gijoe

That is one hell of a collection. I agree you should down size a little. What's the point of building the car you've always wanted and not driving it? These amps were built to power speakers. Sell them for good prices to people who will take care of them, and put them to use.


----------



## A8AWD

WRX...I'm with you on this...anything in excess is not good...I realize this but don't stop....my biggest issue is buying multiples of the same exact equipment...luckily I got a lot of it at cost from years of being in business...ADS amps, TONS of Diamond stuff...D7 amps/old hex speakers/TDX subs and Macdaddy subs along with original Xtant amps, old Soundstream Reference subs SS10 SS12...ummmm and.... Two weeks ago on ebay a pair of SS12's were up for sale and the auction ended early because the moron was offered $125 shipped for the pair!! F me.

The good thing about it is that it's an investment that you love and 99% of this stuff won't go down in value especially with the quality of the majority of todays equipment...insure it like jewelry 

I may start to move some of the ADS 8ch's....I mean I should....maybe I should just buy more A8's to put the stuff in.


----------



## mikey7182

I think you started this thread to have everyone else list off/post pics of their old school stuff so you could PM them and buy it all!  Might as well move this to the Classifieds and put WTB in the title! You're enabling yourself!!!


----------



## SPEEDBUILT

There was a guy in the news a few months back who kept collecting old cars and after about fifty years he had 254 cars or so, he sold them at an auction he ran just for the cars.
He is now a multi-millionaire! 
Maybe you could be the amp version of this guy? 
Want to buy some PPI Art series amps of me? 
Maybe a PPI flat piston sub or two?


----------



## Shaun K

boombox said:


> here are my tips
> 
> 
> step 1. get married
> 
> step 2. have kids
> 
> step 3. put it all up for sell and kiss everything goodbye
> 
> step 4. buy milk and diapers with whatever little money you made.


Actually it's the opposite for me. Had 1 kid, have another one on the way, so I had to give up the more expensive hobbies and get back into car audio. It's much cheaper than SCCA/NASA racing


----------



## speakerboy

Speaking of which, WRX/Z28, we have to get together so you can add another PPI to that collection.


----------



## FoxPro5

There is no bigger amp whore than G Rahn. I don't think he can take a picture of his collection because there's not enough room to stand in the room to take one.

I have a certain affliction to Linear Power for some reason. But they aren't in my closet, they're in my car...one per channel.


----------



## demon2091tb

I envy some of you with more money than you know to do with......Nice collections....

But why hoard nice equipment you'll never use, nor probobly even power up......Sure they may be collectors pieces, but are they doing any good collecting dust on a shelf......?


----------



## HondAudio

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?
> 
> Edit*
> 
> I have 15 Art Series amps, 8 other ppi's, something like 20-25 zed made US acoustics USX and USA series, 4 ESX Q175.2, 6 Soundstreams (thanks 310w6), 3 Orion NT200's and 425HCCA, 250HCCA, (2) Xtant 2200ix, Hifonics Eros VIII, Titan VIII, Vulcan VIII, Jupiter VII, Pluto VII, A/D/S PQ8. I have a bunch (10) of BNIB Orion 4004's, 600d's and 2002's that have all been for sale on the forum.


The first step to breaking your addiction is admitting you a have a problem. 

The second step is to give out those wonderful amps to the members of this forum for only the cost of shipping.

There is no third step.


----------



## HondAudio

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit?
> 
> Edit*
> 
> I have 15 Art Series amps, 8 other ppi's, something like 20-25 zed made US acoustics USX and USA series, 4 ESX Q175.2, 6 Soundstreams (thanks 310w6), 3 Orion NT200's and 425HCCA, 250HCCA, (2) Xtant 2200ix, Hifonics Eros VIII, Titan VIII, Vulcan VIII, Jupiter VII, Pluto VII, A/D/S PQ8. I have a bunch (10) of BNIB Orion 4004's, 600d's and 2002's that have all been for sale on the forum.


The first step to breaking your addiction is admitting you a have a problem. 

The second step is to give out those wonderful amps to the members of this forum for only the cost of shipping.

There is no third step.


----------



## WRX/Z28

HondAudio said:


> The first step to breaking your addiction is admitting you a have a problem.
> 
> The second step is to give out those wonderful amps to the members of this forum for only the cost of shipping.
> 
> There is no third step.


I will give some of them out in exchange for money.


----------



## FREQBOX

Have you ever had any of those hooked up in a car?
I think that is a great collection. 
But would be better off hooked up.
I had always heard that over time the amps can go bad if not being used.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

damnit i wanna see a pic of your old zed usx series amps but then i'd be tempted to make an offer on a 4085 and the big mono in that lineup!


----------



## snaimpally

Maybe you could start a car audio museum ...


----------



## GlasSman

Well first you can sell me a few of the Soundstreams.

I'm not the right guy to ask. I haven't even STARTED to collect anything other than Soundstream.


----------



## 310w6

GlasSman said:


> Well first you can sell me a few of the Soundstreams.
> 
> I'm not the right guy to ask. I haven't even STARTED to collect anything other than Soundstream.


there's plenty of nice SS amps in the FS section ...*cough cough*


----------



## smgreen20

demon2091tb said:


> I envy some of you with more money than you know to do with......Nice collections....
> 
> But why hoard nice equipment you'll never use, nor probobly even power up......Sure they may be collectors pieces, but are they doing any good collecting dust on a shelf......?


For the same reason people collect baseball cards that they'll never look at but maybe 1-2 times a year.

I look for the things that are broken, but try for working, it's cheaper. Most amps can still be repaired when the $$ comes in.

For now I have

HUs
Clarion 7770, DRX9375R w/the DPH9300 DSP, and a DRX9575Rz
Eclipse ECD-415 that I"m trying to buy from a friend of mine BNIB. I was the only one to ever use it for 6 weeks while mine was getting fixed.

Amps
PG ZPA0.3-wall art
LANZAR Opti150
PPI ?2150?

Subs
PG Cyclone, XS104, 10" XMAX 

The LANZAR LXR300 was my first amp ever, my 2nd amp ever was a Earthquake 4300, wish I never got rid of that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

here's my short list of gear...
headunits-the alpine 9833 in my dash

amps-pg x400.1 and 100.4, crossfire vr600d, clarion apa4152, alpine t220, and waiting on a pair of hsl hv300.2's i paid for sometime last year.

subs-arc 12, re se12, memphis hpo, crossfire cf2 12

mids and tweets don't count.


----------



## XC-C30

I'm willing to take the pro-art lot  (too bad shipping-costs to Belgium would go through the roof


----------



## WRX/Z28

FREQBOX said:


> Have you ever had any of those hooked up in a car?
> I think that is a great collection.
> But would be better off hooked up.
> I had always heard that over time the amps can go bad if not being used.


I have had a bunch hooked up at different times. I'd say about 30% have been run. I plan on running a bunch in 3 different cars too, the only one hooked up right now is an A300.2 running a sub in my wrx.


----------



## 60ndown

all i want is some nice sound in my ride that can get quite loud and retain sq, even if i had the money to buy tons of stuff id never use, i wouldnt, id help out less fortunate people than myself like friends with some $$$ troubles or some kids somewhere that needed a coat or a meal, whats the purpose of having $$$$$ tied up in stuff that never gets used when so many people struggle just to get by?


----------



## downwind4final

If you can afford it, no need to break it! I am mostly an OS Fosgate fan. My old school amp collection, most have been in the family since new-

Power 300 - mint
Punch 150hd - NIB
Punch 75hd - mint
Punch 45hd - NIB
Punch 45 - mint
Punch 60ix - NIB
ADS PS5 - NIB
ADS PS5.2 - NIB
ADS PS5 - near mint
Soundstream D100II - mint
Alpine 3553 - near mint

I am currently using the 75hd to a DIY component set consisting of a Peerless 830875 and Vifa XT25SC50-04. I swap the non-NIB amps ones out often.


----------



## WRX/Z28

60ndown said:


> all i want is some nice sound in my ride that can get quite loud and retain sq, even if i had the money to buy tons of stuff id never use, i wouldnt, id help out less fortunate people than myself like friends with some $$$ troubles or some kids somewhere that needed a coat or a meal, whats the purpose of having $$$$$ tied up in stuff that never gets used when so many people struggle just to get by?


What if you could do both? Sometimes it's about availability for later. I'd also like to try some of the stuff out once I get my installation done. I plan on setting up so that I can swap amps fairly easily.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a bit of what I got. Some in use and most is not.

XMAX 10 displayed by my wife.








PG Cyclone
























Clarion 7770








Clarion DRX9375R








Clarion DPH9300
















PG RSD65cs 








LANZAR Opti150








The PPI amp








PG Elite6's








PG ZX450v2








Audio Control DQS








Right bottom is the Clarion DRX9575Rz










I've got some more, just no pics of them.


----------



## 60ndown

WRX/Z28 said:


> What if you could do both? Sometimes it's about availability for later. I'd also like to try some of the stuff out once I get my installation done. I plan on setting up so that I can swap amps fairly easily.


im 43, how many more installs will there be? how many amps can i realistically use?

if i could afford to do both, i hope id do twice as much for others and enjoy music in a sensible way.


----------



## WRX/Z28

60ndown said:


> im 43, how many more installs will there be? how many amps can i realistically use?
> 
> if i could afford to do both, i hope id do twice as much for others and enjoy music in a sensible way.


I'd rather do less for others, and help them do for themselves. I've never been big on donations, nor accepting charity during the times in my life that I could have used it. I'd rather work twice as hard, than have something handed to me. I guess that's why I work 70+ hours a week over two jobs to afford some of the stuff I have.


----------



## XC-C30

My collection is not as big as many others'

McIntosh MC 427
McIntosh MC 420
Caliber competition II CA460
Caliber competition II CA180
Infinity kappa 120.1se (Too bad a large hammer crossed its way thanks to my cousin  so it needs a recone, but no way I'll ever find a a kit for it other than a harman kardon one) 

That's for the car audio part. Now the Home audio part:

Sansui AU-217 (integrated amp) in use but needs caps refitted
Sansui TU-217 (tuner) in use but needs to be finetuned
Technics SA-Z50L-SEB (receiver) with my mom's, might restore it so she can use it
Technics RS-D550W-SE (tape deck) see the above
Technics SLxxxx (have to look it up, I don't have it right here) (pickup) might be using it again lateron when I replaced the belt and head
Harman Kardon PM-650 (integrated amp) needs to have a look at it and reapir it
Realistic STA-430 (receiver) (don't know if this can be called oldskool or just crap  ) same as the above
I think I still have my old dual pickup somewhere too, but I'm not sure, might have sold it already (long time since I've payed attention to it and moved a couple of times).

I got some more stuff that I don't have at hand right now (stored in a garagebox)


----------



## Attack eagle

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted. I'm up to something like 60-65 amps, multiple subs, components, a few decks... Is there a 12 step program? Anyone else here have the same problem? How do I kick the habbit <sic>?


buy and build old cars instead... 

or get into home theatre and buy multiple sourceunits (laserdisc, Dvd, bluray) so you can buy multiple formats and editions of source materials.

Then add a wife and two kids and attend college full time...

Then you won't have money to spend on amps. Problem solved.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Attack eagle said:


> buy and build old cars instead...
> 
> or get into home theatre and buy multiple sourceunits (laserdisc, Dvd, bluray) so you can buy multiple formats and editions of source materials.
> 
> Then add a wife and two kids and attend college full time...
> 
> Then you won't have money to spend on amps. Problem solved.


I already do the buy/build old cars thing. My current project isn't that old, but it is a built '91 Z28.


----------



## spydertune

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can't help but buy every piece of old school gear I always wanted.


The main thing you have to ask yourself is if it is correct priority for you right now? In other words are you married with kids and is this taking away from your family? The reason I ask about the family issue is that I used to know someone back in the IASCA day who had 2-3 kids. Every free penny not going to rent & food went into his "competition" car. He lived in a tiny apartment and with the money he funnelled into his hobby, he could have made the down on a nice house with room for his kids to play. 

If that isn't you, enjoy buying what you want until the urge to no longer have it is gone. Perhaps you even become a more focused collector and concentrate on on a narrower area of products such as all color variations for Linear or if an amp model was made for many years to try and find all versions of it, hunting down all marketing literature, etc. In the end you might even be an expert on what you have as you will see so much of it. 

I collect some vintage vacuum tube gear from one specific company. I have been doing it for awhile and have amassed literally a ton weight of it residing on HD steel shelves in my garage. However what I have never done is display it properly so people can see it and appreciate it. The thing I like about car amps from the era you have is they look great. IASCA was the driver in the market and people wanted their gear to pop when they opened up their trunk. Your stuff would look excellent mounted on some type of display board & hanging on a wall IMO.


----------



## starboy869

I'm more into the really rare stuff instead of having 10+ of this amp etc., 
My latest catch is a full PPI Art series shroud set. My next catch is well... christmas ish type.  However still deabting


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*WRX I have a partial solution. Sell me your ZED built equipment and pass part of your addiction on to fuel mine. 

I am slightly serious.  *


----------



## WRX/Z28

spydertune said:


> The main thing you have to ask yourself is if it is correct priority for you right now? In other words are you married with kids and is this taking away from your family? The reason I ask about the family issue is that I used to know someone back in the IASCA day who had 2-3 kids. Every free penny not going to rent & food went into his "competition" car. He lived in a tiny apartment and with the money he funnelled into his hobby, he could have made the down on a nice house with room for his kids to play.
> 
> If that isn't you, enjoy buying what you want until the urge to no longer have it is gone. Perhaps you even become a more focused collector and concentrate on on a narrower area of products such as all color variations for Linear or if an amp model was made for many years to try and find all versions of it, hunting down all marketing literature, etc. In the end you might even be an expert on what you have as you will see so much of it.
> 
> I collect some vintage vacuum tube gear from one specific company. I have been doing it for awhile and have amassed literally a ton weight of it residing on HD steel shelves in my garage. However what I have never done is display it properly so people can see it and appreciate it. The thing I like about car amps from the era you have is they look great. IASCA was the driver in the market and people wanted their gear to pop when they opened up their trunk. Your stuff would look excellent mounted on some type of display board & hanging on a wall IMO.


 Not married, no kids. I also own my own home. Probably still not the correct priority, but the thing I like is that I'm sure I can sell them for close to what I got them for, or more.  I'd like to figure out a nice way to display them, but i'm not sure how or where. I do have a live in gf, so some things will not fly.


----------



## WRX/Z28

denim said:


> *WRX I have a partial solution. Sell me your ZED built equipment and pass part of your addiction on to fuel mine.
> 
> I am slightly serious.  *


Hahahah... what did you want? I have a ton...


----------



## spydertune

WRX/Z28 said:


> Not married, no kids. I also own my own home.


Then enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Sounds like you are grounded enough to know when enough is enough for your own situation.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

WRX/Z28 said:


> Hahahah... what did you want? I have a ton...


*Um, what do you have? 


damn you gentlejax, look what you got me started doing again... 
*


----------



## GenPac

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'd like to figure out a nice way to display them, but i'm not sure how or where. I do have a live in gf, so some things will not fly.


I see three possible solutions to this problem.

1. Find your balls and remind your girlfriend who's house it is and do what you want.
2. Replace current girlfriend with a mail-order Fillipino/Russian/Chinese bride that can't speak enough english to voice her distaste for several amps mounted on a wall.
3. Find a chic that is into car audio and straight.


----------



## sqImpalaLS

Sell off the low end, and non-mint stuff (unless you plan on installing it). Save the rest to buy some truly high-end, or hi-fi gear. If I started to collect amps, I would specialize in the limited edition PG's (Bandit, Route 66, Amp'n'Stein, etc).

I want a working pg cyclone too!

Alas, I am still in college and have no extra money for things I will only look at. I think my next purchase will be a tv upgrade. From a Hitatchi 42HDX99 to the 55HDX99 or the 50" Directors Series : )

http://www.uecweb.com/index.php?p=product&id=363&parent=4


----------



## WRX/Z28

sqImpalaLS said:


> Sell off the low end, and non-mint stuff (unless you plan on installing it). Save the rest to buy some truly high-end, or hi-fi gear. If I started to collect amps, I would specialize in the limited edition PG's (Bandit, Route 66, Amp'n'Stein, etc).
> 
> I want a working pg cyclone too!
> 
> Alas, I am still in college and have no extra money for things I will only look at. I think my next purchase will be a tv upgrade. From a Hitatchi 42HDX99 to the 55HDX99 or the 50" Directors Series : )
> 
> http://www.uecweb.com/index.php?p=product&id=363&parent=4


What do you consider "low end", anything you see pictured other than the US acoustics amp?


----------



## WRX/Z28

GenPac said:


> I see three possible solutions to this problem.
> 
> 1. Find your balls and remind your girlfriend who's house it is and do what you want.
> 2. Replace current girlfriend with a mail-order Fillipino/Russian/Chinese bride that can't speak enough english to voice her distaste for several amps mounted on a wall.
> 3. Find a chic that is into car audio and straight.


lol...

1. I have my balls. There is an undriven half finished camaro in my garage. A large home theater in my den, a shelf full of beer only in my fridge, and a shelf on the door full of only hot sauces. She's actually not that bad about any of it, but I still think mounting the amps might be over the line, maybe not though. You could be right. 

2. I was actually considering being a mormon so I can keep the current gf, and get a mail order one too... lol 

3. She likes music, but I only have half finished setups in my cars, so she's never heard anything really good, just stuff that is passable for temporary for me. Once she hears really good stuff, I think she'd be an enthusiast.


----------



## 14642

Easy...sell iot all to Gary Biggs. You should see his collection.


----------



## GenPac

WRX/Z28 said:


> 1. I have my balls. There is an undriven half finished camaro in my garage. A large home theater in my den, a shelf full of beer only in my fridge, and a shelf on the door full of only hot sauces. She's actually not that bad about any of it, but I still think mounting the amps might be over the line, maybe not though. You could be right.
> 
> 2. I was actually considering being a mormon so I can keep the current gf, and get a mail order one too... lol
> 
> 3. She likes music, but I only have half finished setups in my cars, so she's never heard anything really good, just stuff that is passable for temporary for me. Once she hears really good stuff, I think she'd be an enthusiast.


Ahh, the good old days of being single...

Since I'm married with children, gone are the fridge of beer, hot sauce (mostly) and home theatre (son loves to push in the dust covers) Although I have managed to save my 80% complete 1969 Chevelle, though... 
If you convert to mormonism, you can have one of each nationality 

To get my wife on board with car audio, it only took a 880PRS. She's never had a nice stero before in her car. She says everything else she's had sounds like AM radio in comparison


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*WRX, and word on what ZED built stuff you have? More so out of curosity.*


----------



## WRX/Z28

Hifonics VII's and VIII's, mostly smaller ones. US Acoustics USX and USA series... a ton of those. 4 ESX Q175.2's.


----------



## Kpg2713

Lets see the US Acoustics!


----------



## Boostedrex

There are a couple of Zed built USX-2100's in the for sale section right now for $75 each!

Zach
a.k.a. The Enabler!! LOL


----------



## Kpg2713

I know, they are mine!


----------



## Aaron Clinton

WRX/Z28 said:


> Hifonics VII's and VIII's, mostly smaller ones. US Acoustics USX and USA series... a ton of those. 4 ESX Q175.2's.


*I love the USA series. I have never owned an ESX. Very interested in the 4 channel because of its crossovers and flexablity. So how about a picture on the ZED goodness? 

If you do get a picture, you should post it up on the ZED audio forum at the SSA forums too!! *


----------



## WRX/Z28

denim said:


> *I love the USA series. I have never owned an ESX. Very interested in the 4 channel because of its crossovers and flexablity. So how about a picture on the ZED goodness?
> 
> If you do get a picture, you should post it up on the ZED audio forum at the SSA forums too!! *


Never been there... link?


----------



## Kpg2713

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/


----------



## Boostedrex

WRX/Z28 said:


> Never been there... link?


Well, that link is going to cost you. Go ahead and take out a 2nd mortgage on your house as I'm sure you'll be buying up all kinds of amps over there. LOL!


----------



## spydertune

sqImpalaLS said:


> Sell off the low end and non-mint stuff
> Save the rest to buy some truly high-end, or hi-fi gear.
> Specialize


I paraphrased a bit but the above is good advice for any collector.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

WRX/Z28 said:


> Never been there... link?


*The ZED forum direct link is: http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showforum=27

*


----------



## Greg_Canada

I hear ya dude, all my stuff is almost as old as me! only have 2 amps that are less than 5 years old... i'll get some pics tonight, my collection doesnt rival yours.. but everyone loves pics


----------



## WRX/Z28

Check out my link to some of it for sale! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=449176#post449176


----------



## WRX/Z28

I may sell some of the stuff pictured. I'm in no hurry though, but if you see something you want, it never hurts to make an offer.


----------



## WRX/Z28

It's gotten worse. You said you wanted to see the Zed's. 



















Couldn't get it all in one shot. I stood on a stool in the closet to get the darker pic. The black amps are black arts. Note my new baby, the TRU amp on the left. Also, the 5 esx's including two mints in the box. I need to sell some of it. My orions are not in the pic because I didn't wanna drag them out of the boxes again. Also, a few not pictured, but on the way are GentleJax's Ample's, Joels A600.2 and A300.2 and NUTXO's USA2150's.


----------



## 310w6

I see the MC300 on the top left corner...


----------



## Mooble

All those and not a single Linear Power. For shame!


----------



## ca90ss

WRX/Z28 said:


>


Meh, nothing particularly rare. I give it a B-


----------



## WRX/Z28

ca90ss said:


> Meh, nothing particularly rare. I give it a B-


Ooooh... Burned! The NT200's in my earlier pics are hard to come by. The Audio Art amp, the ESX's, and the ProArt50 are fairly rare.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Mooble said:


> All those and not a single Linear Power. For shame!


I know! WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## starboy869

ca90ss said:


> Meh, nothing particularly rare. I give it a B-


you want rare? wait til monday night or tuesday and I'll show you some way beyond rare ppi art series stuff.


----------



## ca90ss

starboy869 said:


> you want rare? wait til monday night or tuesday and I'll show you some way beyond rare ppi art series stuff.


I always thought the PPI arts were kinda ugly.


----------



## WRX/Z28

ca90ss said:


> I always thought the PPI arts were kinda ugly.



What...but...how...uh...urgh... WTF? 

lol


----------



## starboy869

to each there own


btw WRX nice collection :drool:



WRX/Z28 said:


> What...but...how...uh...urgh... WTF?
> 
> lol


----------



## customtronic

Very awsome collection! The only collection I've ever seen that I liked more was by a guy on the Zapco forum (tristan). He had a collection of 56 Zapco amps and sold every one of them. Some of the amps were 30 years old!


----------



## WRX/Z28

customtronic said:


> Very awsome collection! The only collection I've ever seen that I liked more was by a guy on the Zapco forum (tristan). He had a collection of 56 Zapco amps and sold every one of them. Some of the amps were 30 years old!


Yeah, Tristan trumps me for sure. I just know what I like, and I hold on to them. I may sell some though... anyone interested in anything you see, PM me. The only things for sure not for sale are the A1200, the 2 ESX's in the box, and the TRU billet.


----------



## tomtomjr

Nice collection. Now I know where all the US Accoustics went. You are definitely an addict of older car audio. I have the same issue, but my tweak is the 70-80's stuff. Some 90's, not much but some. Zapco, Fosgate, M&M, ect. The rarer the better.


----------



## marko

i think tristan trumps everyone in the world!! i wonder how many amps that guy has 

here's part of my collection, i have over 30 amps now which is still unhealthy! i got a couple more art amps and a zeus to add to them pics, then there's my pg collection too


----------



## Oliver

nice colossus


----------



## Mooble

a$$hole said:


> nice colossus


F* the Colossus, I'm digging the Mystery Machine!


----------



## cutra

ESX are far the ones that have my attention.
I finally installed my brother's car system which consisted a ESX 175.2 for his front end and a 275.2 for his subs.
He's very happy with the amps.. He might have a little power issue as I feel they are a bit hungry for power yet they sound fantastic and that's at a flat setting.
Soon pictures will come.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Mooble said:


> F* the Colossus, I'm digging the Mystery Machine!


Mystery Machine?


----------



## Mooble

WRX/Z28 said:


> Mystery Machine?


Top left corner


----------



## t3sn4f2

WRX/Z28 said:


> Mystery Machine?


I spy!


----------



## WRX/Z28

ahhaha... i'm thinking you were talking about an amp... Scooby dooby doooooo!


----------



## Konni

My old Genesis M250 Monoblock collection:












Completly gone now ...


----------



## tomtomjr

Never seen the Genesis stuff. I like em. I have been through several forums, and nobody ever posts this many pics of amp collections. Really nice. Been wondering for awhile what is out there. Well, here are a few of the Zapco's. I have alot more that I need to take pics of. And a huge Linear Power. Yep, it is an addiction...


----------



## capnxtreme

I don't understand. I mean, I sorta do, it's awesome and impressive as hell. But I don't understand, what are your guys' plans to do with this stuff? It doesn't seem you even plan for any of it to end up in a car? It's like classic cars that will never be driven from my perspective, and it kinda seems like a crime.

Not hatin, cuz I wish any of those were my closet. Just curious about the ultimate motivation/plan behind it all.


----------



## Mooble

It's just something to collect, like baseball cards or anything else. You can't really use them, but you like having them. Maybe you always wanted a Pete Rose rookie card as a kid, but you could never find or afford one. Now you can and you want to add it to your collection.


----------



## Mooble

tomtomjr said:


>


Jesus! You have one too! I thought only Tristan had a giant surfboard LP amp. What is that???  It must have been a custom one-off like Genesis does sometimes. What are its specs and how much do I have to pay you to sell it to me?


----------



## WRX/Z28

capnxtreme said:


> I don't understand. I mean, I sorta do, it's awesome and impressive as hell. But I don't understand, what are your guys' plans to do with this stuff? It doesn't seem you even plan for any of it to end up in a car? It's like classic cars that will never be driven from my perspective, and it kinda seems like a crime.
> 
> Not hatin, cuz I wish any of those were my closet. Just curious about the ultimate motivation/plan behind it all.


I actually have 3 cars, and plan on running TRU in my WRX, Art's or USA series in my Outback wagon, and ESX or Art's in my camaro. 

Have you ever realized that you for instance, had the opportunity to pick up a 69 camaro 10 years ago when they were still in the 10-20k range for a clean example, and then you see rusted motorless hulks sell for 10k by themselves now? I don't buy them intending to shelve them forever, but 10-20 years down the line, I think it'd be cool to run 30-40 year old amps that are mint mint mint. Especially in a 40 year old car. That's if we still use gasoline in 20 years though I guess. lol


----------



## tomtomjr

I think it is just a human trait. We like to collect things. If we will actually use them or not, who knows. Just something that I like to do. Can't explain it really. Look at stamp collectors. They aren't collecting stamps to use. They just like having them. Collect, trade, and investment. 
Tristan "had" a 42" Linear Power surf-board amp like this. From what I know, it is the only one.


----------



## ca90ss

tomtomjr said:


> Tristan "had" a 42" Linear Power surf-board amp like this. From what I know, it is the only one.


So what exactly is it? Is it a single amp or is it multiple amps in one chassis? Can we get some guts pics?


----------



## tomtomjr

It is three 2502 amps in one chassis. All three have consecutive serial numbers. Not sure who it was made for, or for what reason. Any info would be appreciated. Here are 2 more pics of the Linear plus some of my old school stuff.

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?start=all


----------



## cutra

tomtomjr said:


> It is three 2502 amps in one chassis. All three have consecutive serial numbers. Not sure who it was made for, or for what reason. Any info would be appreciated. Here are 2 more pics of the Linear plus some of my old school stuff.
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?start=all


Buddy, you have some huge inventory. 
I just bought my first Zapco PX brand new sealed box, and I'm happy.. 
You have just too much stuff...
I wish I had the money to get half of that stuff.

I also collect but no where near the amount some of you guys have. 
There is alot less stuff up here in Canada probably 95% less. Whoever has stuff up here hangs onto it. 

Way to go TomTomJR!!


----------



## MACS

After looking at tomtomjr's pics I am just speachless. It doesn't get much more old school than that. The one picture of the old, old school Kenwood source unit with the big knob and brushed aluminum face really brings back memories. I used to have a Marantz tape deck that I ran in my 1964 GTO that had a similar gold anodized brushed aluminum face. Very cool stuff!!! 

Anyone that has a Audiobahn AWT34 sub is cool in my book. He needs to sell me the MC4000M leaning next to it though!!!


Since nobody else has shown any love to old school McIntosh, I'll share "some" of mine.



























The MCC602TM is not officially old school but still a worthy pic.


----------



## cutra

tomtomjr said:


> It is three 2502 amps in one chassis. All three have consecutive serial numbers. Not sure who it was made for, or for what reason. Any info would be appreciated. Here are 2 more pics of the Linear plus some of my old school stuff.
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?start=all





MACS said:


> After looking at tomtomjr's pics I am just speachless. It doesn't get much more old school than that. The one picture of the old, old school Kenwood source unit with the big knob and brushed aluminum face really brings back memories. I used to have a Marantz tape deck that I ran in my 1964 GTO that had a similar gold anodized brushed aluminum face. Very cool stuff!!!
> 
> Anyone that has a Audiobahn AWT34 sub is cool in my book. He needs to sell me the MC4000M leaning next to it though!!!
> 
> 
> Since nobody else has shown any love to old school McIntosh, I'll share "some" of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MCC602TM is not officially old school but still a worthy pic.


Nice amps MACS!!!
I have never owned nor heard a Mc Intosh yet i'm sure they are pretty nice.


----------



## tomtomjr

Out of the stuff shown, I sold the McIntosh and the 2100 Orion. I think everything else is the same. Miss the McIntosh. I will buy some more 4000's soon. 
The Audiobahn 34 is going in the orange Z600 Honda Car in the link. The car is approx 10ft long, has a 600cc motor, and the sub/box should take up everything except for the front 2 seats. The VLX-400 fits diagonal. Should be a neat install. Putting the Zapco's for mids highs. Lots of em.
Car audio collecting is definitely an expensive hobby. Love the Mc's... They are not old-school, but kinda fall into the same class since they are so well made. Well made amps to me are old school. Not many makers left that build nice handmade stuff anymore. Everything is now automated. If it is a hands on built amp, I would pretty much consider it in the same class if it is quality. And that would make it collectible because at the rate they are going, no amps will be handmade or partly handmade in the near future.


----------



## STIck built babe

Dude spend more time using and less time jo over them


----------



## Mooble

I may not have a surfboard 3 x 2502IQ Linear Power, but I do have a few others that will keep me busy. I can't fight my addiction anymore. I'm powerless I tell you! Old school gear owns my ass. 





























And now the newest obsession


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Major wow on the Macs! *


----------



## Horsemanwill

yaaa i think i'm an addict too. while lookin at all that great gear that was in the first 13 pages i heard myself keep saying "man that's sexy, ooo that's hott" and i wasn't even lookin at porn! my biggest addiction is the old Autotek BTS amps. I myself have 3 7050 1 7150 1 7040 1 7030 2 7050xx and 1 7100xx. Even though i have broken my habit of using the old gear, switched up to a new addiction, iD, i constantly find myself looking on ebay looking for that "great deal". the 7100xx i got i basically robbed the guy. he didn't know what he had and i offered a price he took .


----------



## atsaubrey

Man you are a bunch of bishes! Alot of those brought a tear to my eye. I am holding out for a mint Power 1000, 650 and 300 for.....um....future old school install yeah right. I would give my left you know what for that HiFonics Collossus!


----------



## cutra

atsaubrey said:


> Man you are a bunch of bishes! Alot of those brought a tear to my eye. I am holding out for a mint Power 1000, 650 and 300 for.....um....future old school install yeah right. I would give my left you know what for that HiFonics Collossus!


Did I mention that my buddy just around the corner is selling his BRAND NEW Hifonics Colossus VIII amp?

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## WRX/Z28

cutra said:


> Did I mention that my buddy just around the corner is selling his BRAND NEW Hifonics Colossus VIII amp?
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.


I'm interested. I'd imagine it's a fortune though, and really, what car could I ever run it off of?


----------



## wezal

Shaun K said:


> Actually it's the opposite for me. Had 1 kid, have another one on the way, so I had to give up the more expensive hobbies and get back into car audio. It's much cheaper than SCCA/NASA racing


WORD... building c prep/ AS firebird now.  This nickel and dime crap is killing me. You wouldn't believe how much 3 kids will change your life.


----------



## starboy869

I would love to add in an old Coustic 560 to my collection. Too bad the beat up on ebay right now being shill bidded. 

I really want to get the old Coustic 160u, 260u, 360u, and 460u also. Too bad they're a needle in the hay stack now.


----------



## Nology

Anyone catch the recent soundstream stuff that just sold? Some guy had a new in box picasso that went for over $600 and a mint mc500 that sold for over $700. Unreal. If I only had the $ to spare.


----------



## cvjoint

Easy actually, just remember that amps. degrade over time. I run no less than 8 amps for over 2 years, 3.5years if you count my downsized setups. No small wonder that the older amps. always have to have their gains adjusted higher than the newer ones. As times goes by you have a higher risk of getting leaky caps etc.


----------



## tomtomjr

cvjoint said:


> Easy actually, just remember that amps. degrade over time. I run no less than 8 amps for over 2 years, 3.5years if you count my downsized setups. No small wonder that the older amps. always have to have their gains adjusted higher than the newer ones. As times goes by you have a higher risk of getting leaky caps etc.


The older amps are touchy at times, but easy to rebuild, change caps, trans, ect. A large portion of the collectors are, or were, former techs, so the repair is not a problem. Still prefer old-school...............


----------



## Mooble

starboy869 said:


> I would love to add in an old Coustic 560 to my collection. Too bad the beat up on ebay right now being shill bidded.
> 
> I really want to get the old Coustic 160u, 260u, 360u, and 460u also. Too bad they're a needle in the hay stack now.


I was watching a 560, but I overslept and couldn't bid on it. I think it ended up going for $120. I was so mad. It was in perfect condition also, but no one else saw it.


----------



## WRX/Z28

I'm still at it! Can't help it sometimes. I'm going to list a bunch for sale soon though... honest!


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense

where is the bowing smiley face when you need him? Hero worship here. I am only 30, but I love the old school gear. I only drive a new car because I hate to always fix stuff when Im not in the mood. But soon is the del sol project and it will feature mostly old school gear. Once again, you sir are my car audio hero!


----------



## bigdwiz

Wow, resurrecting an Old School thread! Love it, can't believe I haven't seen this one before...


----------



## MCLSOUND

this is funny


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense

yeah, i didnt even see how old it was until after i posted. But hey, it looks like a good thread and it seems fitting to bring back an old school thread in the old school section.


----------



## pillclinton209

same problem here but just with old school ZAPCO... no cure lol


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Just purchased my 8th Audio Art amp.. I know I don't NEED it.. but I love them. My g/f is all over those Purple Orion's in your pics and that Purple Linear power.. I have a felling there is a purple install coming up one day!  Let me know if you guys ever go to sell!


----------



## itchnertamatoa

don't get me started on the addiction ...
though I have moved on from working amplifiers to one-off's and prototypes ...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

itchnertamatoa said:


> don't get me started on the addiction ...
> though I have moved on from working amplifiers to one-off's and prototypes ...


Awesome.. pics? lol


----------



## MACS

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Just purchased my 8th Audio Art amp.. I know I don't NEED it.. but I love them. My g/f is all over those Purple Orion's in your pics and that Purple Linear power.. I have a felling there is a purple install coming up one day!  Let me know if you guys ever go to sell!


LP had the purple anodized thing going on. Their amps had a certain "glow" to them. This is the ONLY amp I brought home that my wife paid any attention to. She liked this better than my Audison Venti .


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

MACS said:


> LP had the purple anodized thing going on. Their amps had a certain "glow" to them. This is the ONLY amp I brought home that my wife paid any attention to. She liked this better than my Audison Venti .


I want that! My g/f would go ape sh!t over it lol.. ever thought of selling it?


----------



## itchnertamatoa

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Awesome.. pics? lol


some random pics I took a few days ago ...
still have a lot to move from my house to my storage and a whole lot to be shipped from the US to Tahiti ...


----------



## audiobaun

i have an addiction as well,i buy old school zed made amps, and whatever appeals to me..i just cant seem to stop..i love the gear, and feel like ill never see it again.so..i get it run it for couple months and rotate my collection from time to time well im not able to post any pics for some reason,but i feel like i have one hell of a collection of steve mantz/zed audio gems...around 30, other old school amps


----------



## nutxo

audiobaun said:


> i have an addiction as well,i buy old school zed made amps, and whatever appeals to me..i just cant seem to stop..i love the gear, and feel like ill never see it again.so..i get it run it for couple months and rotate my collection from time to time well im not able to post any pics for some reason,but i feel like i have one hell of a collection of steve mantz/zed audio gems...around 30, other old school amps


Im into the zeds as well. I like the UsAmps a LOT as well. Old PG is pretty freakin nice,......... I like most old school amps. 

Im always surprised when someone pops up with what we considered low end back in the 80s and early 90s and people go crazy over it though. Its like if it sucked then, it sucks now. Its just older crap


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

I think I just got addicted to old school amps  myself - will post photos of them soon


----------



## hybridamp

I don't think it ever stops, I'm still hoarding stuff under my beds, closets, etc. and I'm ancient.


----------



## jester

Never stops. It gets worse with all the new stuff coming out.


----------



## TheHammer

The real solution is to start collecting cars to put all the cool gear in.
Then buying equipment will either increase or slow down.

I currently have a 1988 CRX










A 2003 MR-S Spyder










And an F-350 HD Truck

This picture is a truck like mine (don't have any photos online of mine yet)










The Hammer


----------



## ncpalafox

love it!


----------

